

Ask HN: Do you think Amazon Cloud Drive is in competition with Dropbox? - jasongullickson

Do you see these as competing services and if so, in what ways?
======
forgotAgain
No, I don't see them as competitors. Amazon will leave the tighter integration
with the desktop to others. Amazon's strength is the backend. They don't want
to have to provide technical support to tens of millions of users.

